# FRT TURTLE



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

heres a pic of my FRT


----------



## Deadleafmantis (Oct 5, 2006)

Whats an FRT Turtle? I've never seen one of them before, it looks like a baby seal, lol.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice picture. I am glad to see you take good care of it..and I hope you realize it is no where near done growing....AND that there is significant legal issues surrounding these turtles. Many people do not realize that these guys are not legal to collect in the lands where they occur natively (New Guinea(indonesia) and Australia)which makes any and all that are in our country Lacey act violations, for which several people have gone to prison. The fact that Carettochelys insculpta is only CITES II has little bearing as there was no legal way to import them....as there was no legal way to obtain them..and this species has yet to be reproduced in captivity....I say this only so you can be aware of the potential problems you open yourself up to my friend by posting such a picture.....please be careful.....there are two big cases currently being done and they surround an importer, much like the case in 98 where strictly reptiles lost their import/export license and the heads ended up in prison, and paying $250,000.00 fines......all for importing animals protected in their countries of orgin....Fly river turtles among them...

I am not blasting you for owning one, and I hope you are a unfortunate result of not knowing these facts when obtaining this remarkable animal.
Keep taking excellent care of that unique turtle..and pursue contact with the USFWS to see if you can possibly obtain permits for possession.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

had them for 5 years . up until 3 years ago they were legal to sell in USA. its still found in pet shops all over asia for as little as $20 us.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am sorry to tell you but they were not legal then..never have been.NEVER..because they have never been legal to collect where they are found in the wild...making all animals in the US Lacey Act Violations....which is why in 98.yes I say again 1998...more than 5 years ago....people went to PRISON....and I can assure that in 2000 there were three busts that I know of, as I was called in to testify on those cases regarding.yep you got it FRT's....I was attempting to be nice...


----------

